# [How to] Solo Trial Key Farming GR 52+ - Season 3



## ReaLBashman (26. April 2015)

Hallo Barbaren,
 
heute möchte ich euch eine Skillung vorstellen, mit welcher ihr in der Lage seid auch solo Riftkeys über Level 52 zu farmen.
Folgend werde ich die Skillung, die Ausrüstung und den Playstyle beschreiben. Zusätzlich habe ich ein Video hochgeladen, welches das Gameplay zeigt und auch nochmal alles erläutert. Einen Link hierzu findet ihr am Ende des Posts. 
Einleitend ist zu sagen, dass wir viel Schaden machen wollen, wobei wir Elitegegner nicht berücksichtigen müssen. 
 
 
*Skillung*
 
Call of the Ancients (Ancient's Fury):
Genereate the needed amount of fury too use our fury spenders.
 
Whrilwind (Hurricane):
Our main attack skill. The rune hurricane triggers the effect of strongarm bracers.
 
Rend (Bloodlust):
Teilt guten Schaden aus und liefert uns durch die Rune eine solide Heilung.
 
Overpower (Momentum):
Neben den nicht zu vernachlässigenden Schaden generiert die Fähigkeit auch Wut.
 
Battle Rage (Bloodshed):
10% Schadensbonus. Außerdem liefert die Rune Flächenschaden.
 
Wrath of the Berserker (Striding Giant): 
Erhöht unseren Schaden und unsere Zähigkeit. Spielt man mit Unity, sollte die Rune auf "Insanity" gewechselt werden.
 
Passives: Ruthless (mehr Schaden auf den letzten Zentimetern der gegnerischen Lebensanzeige :grin, Nerves of Steel (wir haben eine zweite Chance und sterben nicht beim ersten mal), Rampage (Erhöht Schaden und Zähigkeit), Brawler (...und noch mehr Schaden)
 
 
*Equip*
 
Die Ausrüstungsbasis stellt das Set des Unsterblichen Königs und das Ödlandset dar.
Wir brauchen alle Set-Boni vom Ödland Set und die ersten vier vom Set des Unsterblichen Königs. 
Aufgrund dieser Bedingungen sind wir auch auf den Prunkring, den IK Gürtel und die IK Waffe angewiesen. Nur so können wir alle benötigten Set-Boni freischalten.
Alle anderen Set-Slots (Schulter, Rüstung, Helm, Handschuhe, Hose, Schuhe) können nach eurem belieben bestückt werden, sofern ihr alle genannten Set-Boni freischaltet. Als letztes sind noch die guten alten Raufboldarmschienen unabdingbar.
Nach Möglichkeit solltet ihr ein Hellfireamulett mit Berserker oder Weapon Master ausrüsten. Wenn ihr ein solches Amulett habt könnt ihr das passive Talent "Brawler" gegen Berseker oder Weapon Master tauschen, je nachdem welche Fähigkeit euer Hellfireamulett besitzt. Solltet ihr kein Hellfireamulett besitzen, könnt ihr jedes andere Amulett verwenden.
Als zweiter Ring kann entweder Unity oder Convention of Elements verwendet werden. Wenn ihr Unity (Begleiter hat auch Unity und das Relikt, welches ihn unsterblich macht) benutzt, könnt ihr die Rune von Wrath of the Berserk auf "Insanity" wechseln. 
Die Gegenstände sollten je nach eurem Empfingen (fehlt Schaden oder fehlt Zähigkeit) mit Rubinen oder Diamanten gesockelt werden. In den Helm kommt ein Amethyst und in die Waffe ein Emerald. Natürlich sollte hier ausschließlich die höchste Edelsteinqualität verwendet werden. Als Gems verwenden wir Taeguk, Pain Enhancer und Bane of the trapped.
 
Grob kann man sich an folgende Statprioritäten halten:
 
Critical Hit Chance > Critical Hit Damage > % Cold Damage > Stärke >All Res > Vit
 
*Gameplay*
 
Am Anfang des Trials werdet ihr nicht viel machen können. Euch fehlt einfach Wut. Die Ahnen werden die ersten Wellen übernehmen. Sobald die Gegner stärker werden, werden die Ahnen auch Wut generieren. Ihr solltet am Anfang einfach versuchen die Gegner so schnell wie möglich zu töten. Nehmt hierzu Overpower und Whirwind, sofern etwas Wut vorhanden ist. Ab ca. Level 30 werdet ihr genug Wut haben und Battle Rage zu aktivieren. Ab jetzt könnt ihr normaler Weise auch ohne Probleme eure Fähigkeiten verwenden. Durch die Rune von Overpower bekommt ihr bei jeder Anwendung auch noch etwas Wut. Ab Level 40 solltet ihr Wrath of the Berserk aktivieren und den Cooldown mit Hilfe von Wirbelwind und Rend soweit reduzieren, dass ihr durchgehend den Effekt von Wrath of the Berserk habt. Rend sollte immer dann benutzt werden, wenn die Schadensart "physisch" beim Ring "Convention of Elements" aktiv ist. 
Ab Level 45+ wird es dann interessant. Spamt Overpower. Achtet darauf, dass Wrath of the Beserk immer aktiv ist. Versucht den procc von Nerves of Steel so lange wie möglich zu vermeiden. Versucht nicht zu sterben und geht an die Grenze !
Solltet ihr sterben, könnt ihr euch direkt in der Stadt wiederbeleben lassen, da man ab Level 50+ keine Chance mehr hat, sofern man stirbt.
 
Bei Fragen könnt ihr sehr gerne auf mich zukommen.
Falls euch das Build gefällt, wäre es super, wenn ihr das Build auf Diablofans und das Video auf YouTube positiv bewertet.
 
Grüße
 
Bashman
 
Link zum Build auf Diablofans: 
Solo Trials - Key Farming GR 52+ - Barbarian - Diablo III Builds - Diablo Fans
Link zum YouTube Video:
https://youtu.be/OPS5VEhtey4


----------



## ReaLBashman (2. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,

mittlerweile hat es das Build auf die Frontpage bei Diablofans geschafft.
So schlecht kann es also nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Schaut mal vorbei.

Grüße

Bashman


----------



## Mayestic (2. Mai 2015)

Das Netz ist seit Wochen voll mit Guides wie diesem. 

Von daher, nix wirklich neues würde ich mal behaupten.

Vom PTR gab es schon vor Wochen Videos auf YT die erklären welche Möglichkeiten es aktuell gibt.

Ob nun 6er Ödlande + 3 IK  bzw4 IK oder 6er IK und dafür dann Tasker&Theo oder die Hexenhose von Herrn Yan das ganze mit IK Waffe oder den Zwillingsschwertern oder oder oder. 

Wirklich was neues lese ich hier halt nicht.


----------



## ReaLBashman (4. Mai 2015)

Hey Mayestic,

 

dann hat sich die beste Diablo-Seite geirrt.

Ne Spaß bei Seite. Schade, wenn nichts neues für dich dabei war.

 

Viele Grüße

 

Bashman


----------

